# Canine Health Certificate to NC



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Does anyone know the requirements NC had for health certificates
I am looking at attending a seminar in NC this fall but they want a 7-way vaccine (Yikes) which is more than AAHA even recommends.

My vet does not routienly give lepto (high risk of reactions, ineffective vaccine, no problems in area), corona (not worth it), bordatella(we all know about that one) so I would like to ask them why they are requiring the whole shooting match. Does NC require all this for a health certificate? If they don't I am going to ask why they are asking for more than any seminar I have ever been to.

(LOL of course we all cross state lines all the time but they want a health certificate)

NEVER MIND I FOUND A USEFUL LINK for people traveling with dogs

http://www.usda.gov/wps/portal/!ut/p/_s.7_0_A/7_0_1OB?navtype=SU&navid=TRAVEL_RECREATION


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

What is it you're needing this for??


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

A seminar. DHLPPC + bordatella + rabies

I just verified that I have all these shots on Grim (except the Bordatella) and they *expire* after the seminar but that may not be the case for other dogs.

All I saw in NC was the rabies requriement once I found the link on my own so I added the link thinking that others who may travel may find the USDA link useful.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Ahh. I see. :wink:


----------

